# Extraordinary Build...



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

.
Shallow rimless: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2234507

.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Great Build.

Check out his downhill Vids too... This guy can ride.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very clean. Always nice to see these sorts of builds.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool build


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeap, great attention to details. 

Seeing builds like these makes me want to tear mine down and start over from scratch, lol.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

zk4444 said:


> Yeap, great attention to details.
> 
> Seeing builds like these makes me want to tear mine down and start over from scratch, lol.


Bah, where is the challenge of unpluging just that one item.....

Looks nice, and has me looking at the stuff crammed up under my tank... Meh, another day... LOL


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

*water detection???*

Really nice build! (and he is Canadian too!)
One of his pics has a water detection that looks like two wires.... anybody know how it works??? It went around the perimeter of the tank. Is it two bare wires that when water touches it makes a connection??? I would like to build that into my system somehow.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I love the DIY light hanging. I am so tempted to try that really elegant


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

kamal said:


> I love the DIY light hanging. I am so tempted to try that really elegant


Its Cheap and Easy...

You cant find aluminum(sp) and Canadiantire or Depot For Cheap.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Attention to detail in this build is impressive


----------

